# Ruger GP100 357



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have the above gun in stainless satin that is all factory.
As you might know it's a big revolver and not really a CC gun. Plus with factory grips and sights it's not really a fun gun to shoot unless someone is trying to break in your house.
I've been thinking about a SW 642-2 38 if I cant the Ruger fixed.

Any ideas?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.ruger.com/products/lcr/models.html


The short barrel 38+P is really nice. The Hogue grips work well for me. Nice to have a choice of barrel lengths and I am partial to Ruger.

If you are not set on a wheel gun, I really liked the new Springfield Armory XD Mod 2. Shot it in 9mm and see they now have it available in .45 ACP.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Tom,
The LCR is nice. I would consider it with the laser grips. With our glasses either the target or front sight will be clear, not both. The laser makes that easy is a defensive situation.
As warm as it is down here I consider a pocket gun to be the only practical weapon that will be carried on a consistent basis (meaning all of the time). My favorites are the Rohrbaugh R9 and the Kahr P380 with a laser. Historically the .380 has been considered a mouse gun. But, with some of the new ammo it can be a potent defensive weapon. It will certainly be better than the 9mm or .45 that you left in the drawer at home.

Buck


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

The LCR has a nice trigger out of the box. The sights aren't that good but in close quarters self defense scenarios, they are good enough. I have the .38 and it is a bit too snappy to shoot for extended periods at the range. Some say the .357 version is a bit better due to its larger mass.

I have a 3" GP100 .357 (Talo Wiley Clapp version) and I can very comfortably put several hundred rounds of .38 special rounds through it at the range. It is too heavy to carry IMO.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

I carry a Ruger sp101 in 357 some. Its not a target gun by no means being snubby, but it shoots great at short ranges. Its built like a tank, basically a carry version of a gp100. Being a heavy gun, its a fairly easy shooter especially with 38s.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Tom
I own both the Gp100 and S&W 642. The GP100 is my target/carry to the deer stand gun. My better half carries the 642. I didn't like the 642 initially, but really like it now. I may buy one for myself to use as a carry conceal. It weighs in at 15 oz empty and VERY accurate for a snubnose.


----------

